# My Mouse Homes



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

great little mouse homes, can i ask what you cut out the large holes with? and didnt it crack the plastic?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep no problem, basically I borrowed my dads drill and he gave me a hole saw (see link below)
It depends what tubs you use, some the plastic is too thin and it cracks, some are thicker and as long as you drill slowly and not put too much pressure its fine.

http://www.google.co.uk/#q=hole+saw&hl= ... 80&bih=688


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a feeling it was one of them ( yay i have one) but I thought it would crack... I think I will have to give it a go


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

My first few attempts didnt go so well lol and I used a glue gun to glue the wire to the tubs, doesn't take long to make


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You really should have more ventilation on the lids so that the ammonia can come out of the top. 
That or, perhaps add more ventilation on both sides of the cages, to prevent build-up!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Some of the tubs have holes on both sides, but yes I know what you mean its something I know I have to do


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I just made a nursery out of a big storage bin and I have drilled a lot of holes in the lid I feel as if there should be more. So I plan on doing that & then lining the inside with that wire mesh... where did you get it from? I'm in the U.S. but I think I should be able to get it from Home Depot or something like that


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: Love the packing tape holding the water bottles in place


----------

